# Boy do I feel dumb.



## mygrain (May 6, 2005)

Hey camera freaks!! I just got two new...err...vintage cameras. An Agfa  Josolette folder. Similar to my Ikon 517 but a bit lesser quality...but it came with a flash too!!! very minty!!! and the reason i feel dumb...I got a Voigtlander Brilliant...the bakealite. It's in very mint condition considering it's from the 30's(nope it does have the slippy trap door on the side for filters but it was empty). Ugh...I bought it off of ebay thinking it was a tlr...from the description on the auction page it says TLR...but it's not!!! It just looks like one!!! and has the damn shutter ring of any ole folder from the same time or following decade. man was i miffed!! I didn't freak on the seller because it's a cool camera and the price was fair but it's no TLR. I was looking to find a cheaper TLR for a friend and thought hey the price is awesome i'll try and get it. I'm was Stoopiiiiddd!

Oh well...when i get photos made of and from them I'll post.

It brings my total camera count to...16!!! kewl!!!


----------



## ksmattfish (May 6, 2005)

You can't trust the descriptions.  You have to study the pics.  Many of the folks selling the cameras are finding them in attics, basements, etc...  As long as I didn't pay too much, I usually don't ***** about it when the seller is wrong.  Like you said, it's another for the collection.

Check out Argoflexes for cheap TLRs.


----------



## oriecat (May 6, 2005)

16?!  Damn you're ahead of me.  I gotta get some more! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (May 6, 2005)

Wayyyy ahead of me, as well.   I'm not counting my passel of box cameras, most of them aren't in working order.   

Yeah, ebay is really a crap shoot, at best.   As long as you're not breaking the bank, it's kinda fun to see what you actually get.   :thumbup:   It sounds cool, I want to see some pics!!


----------



## Menard (May 6, 2005)

It may be of interest to note that the Agfa is an Isolette. In the script they used on that model, the 'I' looks like a 'J'. Do you have a copy of McKeown's price guide? If not, and you like to collect cameras, I highly recommend it.


----------



## ferny (May 7, 2005)

I've just finished reading a book and they talked a tiny ammount about the Voigtlander Brilliant. I just can't remember a thing about it. See, you should have asked us about it and we could of helped. 
As long as you're happy. :thumbsup:
I can try and dig it out again and see what info the book has about it if you're interested.


----------



## mygrain (May 7, 2005)

hey menard thanks for the info- I had no idea. It explains why i can't find any info on that specific camera. :lmao:

Thanks guys! The camera, once i it was cleaned and primed, is a beaut. I'm happy to have it but it's just not what i wanted. And I've had some really good luck with ebay so far, it's just this one was a bit slanted.

Yeah Mindy...it's an addiction. Every yard sale I see , every thrift store I pass- my mouth begins to water at the possibilities. I learn alot with each camera too.

Hey terri my motto is if it works it counts. I've got an old agfa box camera. He's an real old guy but fires like a pup.

Fern thanks- I'd like to see the site if ya find it. i've found a few sites post winning ...I just looks like a TLR...look...






...but Im starting to realize I need to do RESEARCH before I bid on anything else.


----------



## ferny (May 7, 2005)

It was a book you numb-nut. I had a look earlier and couldn't find the aprt where it spoke of it. I'll have another nose later.


----------



## mygrain (May 7, 2005)

Sorry man must've been all that kool-aid i drank last night. And i am only numb in that place because of you.


----------



## ferny (May 7, 2005)

Numb? I would have thought just sore. I did stop after you said the safe word.

Right, found the spot... in the book. It's only a few lines so no-wonder I couldn't remember. They talk about Rolleiflex TTL camera's for a bit then say that because of its  success there were many imitations. They then go on to say about the Voigtlander Brilliant. The top lens wasn't able to focus until they released the Voigtlander Focussing Brilliant which had meshing gears around the lenses. The Voigtlander Superd was a proper TTL. 

That's all it says. Wasn't really worth waiting for.


----------



## mygrain (May 7, 2005)

sure it was worth waiting for! thanks for the search and insite!! The great thing is I can take off the shutter ring and move it to most of my folder MF cameras if i had too. Now Im gonna be looking for the filter and extinction meter set that originally came with it. I've never seen the pair anyplace and figure my search will be long.

Does anyone in here have any idea what they look like...Im pretty sure they are "an extinction meter and yellow filter" ...err...info came fromthis cool site...http://www.amdmacpherson.com/classiccameras/index.html.
I'm pretty sure it uses simple 29mm slip on filter but I could be wrong. I have a bunch of filter and a couple of hoods in 32mm slip on and those were hard to find...I can onlyh imagine 29mm.lol. Ebay here i come. 

Thanks in advance for info!!!


----------

